# Have You Seen the New SMF Photo Gallery?



## TulsaJeff (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm still playing with this so I don't know a lot about it but it is nice to be able to see a lot of pictures all in one place. Coming up within the next few weeks we are supposed to be able to click a button and select images from our own galleries to place into posts.

The SMF Gallery is at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/gallery/


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool section..... I like it....


----------



## jp61 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great idea Jeff.... I like it!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool Idea!

More pics to choose from in one place

TJ


----------

